# Sled for planer to taper board thickness



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Anybody ever used a sled to taper the thickness of a board in a planer? If so how repeatable was the taper? I have a potential source of regular income that requires some of the pieces to taper from .25" to .19" along the length of the pieces. I am thinking an angled sled to run through the planer is my best option. If anyone has another idea I am open to suggestions. The pieces are about 2' long and 6" wide.


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

Jeff, there was an excellent article on just such a sled in one of the magazines i get. I think it was Wood, but am not sure. I'll try to locate it and see if I can get some info for you.


----------



## Jim Finn (May 13, 2008)

I have a "sled" in my thickness planner that I leave in there all the time. IT is just a partical board shelving 1 1/4" thick with smooth surfaces and I can lift up one side and install spacers in it to make tapered pieces like you discribed. I have only done a few items with it but I am sure if you made one and experimented a bit you could make one that would give you the same taper each time.


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

I did build one and use it a few times. There aren't many times that you need one, but when you do, it sure is nice. It worked very well and I only had one problem with it. I put a few small pieces on it, held them down with double sided tape and ran it through. One of the pieces came loose and got wacked. I forgot to clamp it first for a few minutes, which would have set the tape and I know that would have worked. 

You should set yours up with some scrap wood and experiment until you have what you want. I'm sure that you can alter it to accomplish what you want.

By the way, I went through many magazines, including 7 shop tip specials and still can't find that article :icon_smile:

Good Luck


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

That`s pertty thin!! I would not try that on a thickness planer!!! I`d make a saddle fixture for a router. How wide is the board...and how long?


----------



## Lloyd James (May 27, 2007)

Hi Jeffery, I havn't made a tapered fixture for a planer, but I could use one.
I have planned very thin small pieces of wood for my wood toys. If you use a good grade of two sided tape using 4-6" strips spread evenly down both sides of the board like in stich welding, I sure the board will hold with the back stop and wedge clamps or set screws the rear sides. You would not believe how difficult it is to take the boards apart with the tape. I know I saw a wood sled in one of my magazines. There is a planer carriage design in my Woodshop Jigs & Fixtures book by Sandor Nagyszalanczy, but it is to plane a piece that has a band sawed curve that is place downward so the opposite side can be planed. I do not think it would work for you. It is just a three sided fixture like a wood miter box and then has (2) L - shaped parts for each end. The L pieces have an angle recess on both the vertical and horiz. sides that touch the piece sort of like adirondack chair. I think it is only for thicker parts.
I have some old Fine Woodworking and American woodworking mag. , but I cant get my HP scanner to work . Hope I didn't confuse you too much. Another thought, I once made a jig for my lathe, since i didn't have a lathe chuck. It has a sq. hole and uses 2 flat nose set screws on each side. One for the center of the stock and one for going near each corner to prevent the stock from rotating. I was surprised at how well the set screws worked. Just use 1/4 or 5/16 dia. scrs. and drill the holes just so the drill bit is a hair larger than the body of the thread. I used oak for the jig, so you can't drill the hole too small. A bit of lubricant helps the scews too. Good Luck, I think you can do it.


----------

